# Aputure V control



## Crapking (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.aputure.com/en/product/v_control_usb.php

Just picked up this electonic remote to help me with my focus pull while shooting video / volleyball games. It has 4 presets, which should work well for where on the court I typically shoot (service, digs, sets and kills). I have tested it on my 5d3 (1dIV and 7d) with a variety of lenses, and while when it works, it works well, but occasionally freezes and needs to be turned on / off to reset. 

Anyone else try this...??


----------

